# Aggressive behaviour that led to a bite



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone

I feel on the verge of a nervous breakdown and could really use some advice. Some of you may have seen my previous posts and cry's for help but we reached a new level tonight and I really feel out of my depth.

Here's a quick summary of issues

- resource guarding: food/high value treats/stuff he gets outside. We have been working on this a LOT although I have taken my eye off the ball lately. I don't want to jinx it but it seems to be getting better, I can put my hand up to his bowl when he is eating and he even moves his head to let me throw yummy treats in. Every 2nd time I give him a treat like a bone I hold it while he gets stuck in and when when he has it I trade occasionally. He would for sure guard of I gave him something more high value so I don't but in that sense I could be working harder on this issue

- couch, he's not allowed on, about a Month ago he managed it and when I tried to drag him down he growled and eventually bit me, not hard though

- car and this is now the biggie. He always loved it until we had to leave him there during puppy course, it was an intensive course with 1 he theory and 30 mibs practical. For The theory he had to stay alone in the car which he hated. He also gets car sick. Even after the courses when he hated the car I was able to get him in using lots of treats but then last weekend I took him out and he got very sick again. Now I really struggle to get him in. I have to coax him in using lots of yummies. But it no longer worked so I resorted to just picking him up. This presents it's own issue though as when you try to pick him up he growls. Now we had a trainer come to our house and she said we were doing everything right. Unfortunately He didnt growl when she was here but she did see me get him into the car and commented that he looked scared in the car, this was a few weeks ago. She said when he growls we must follow through. Well the picking him up had been going ok but I was somewhat tricking him as I would do it in the house and carry him out to the car. Last night he growled again so I just practiced picking him up with no car. On one occasion he bit me bu again it wasn't hard. I backed off feeling as though I pushed him too far. Well tonight was a whole other level. I tried to get him picked up inside with my father I law present. He growled so I followed through and he turned and bit me on the hand. Luckily I had gloves on as this time it was hard, without he gloves he would have broken the skin for sure. Next I wanted to quit but my father in law got him on the leash and led him out to the car, he tried to encourage him in with a ball but whenever one of us approached him with or without intention to pick him up he would growl and snap at Us. I want to add just incase that this was not play, he was a viscious dog, teeth bearing snapping and trying to bite. I freaked out and wanted to stop but my father in law tried to continue but eventually also stopped.

The problem is that on all other circumstances he is lovely. I think that I need to forget about he car for now and just focus on us and having fun. I want to get the trainer back around but she is very busy and it may take a while to see her. I think he is scared of the car and now associates being picked up with the car and that's why he is like this. It's just not nice that he channels his dear with aggression. I need to add too that I am on my own as my husband works away and had been gone for 1 month and will be back in 2 months. I am a very anxious and not very confident owner/person which is something I am desperately trying to work on so he can't pick up on my insecurity around him. 

He was attacked badly by another dog and needed stitches, that was about 4 weeks ago. He had to wear a cone and even got aggressive with me when I had to put his leash on as he didn't want to go out. The dog that attacked hon picked him up by the neck. The car was am issue before this. What has really made it worse is that he was sick in the car on sat.

I am now a little afraid of him and worry that this will get worse in other situations where he may be afraid. My hisband thinks it's his way of telling us he doesn't like what we are doing but I think it is more fear. I have even considered another home but I simply can't do it, I won't give up on him bit this is so so hard

He is 6 months old, guarding was present since 8 weeks

All or any advice is welcome, hopefully I can start to look at things more positively again

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry you are dealing with this. I am by no means an expert but I feel it is wrong to continue to push a dog that is past his threshold. Everything I've ever read about working with aggressive dogs is to keep them below threshold.
Is it possible to consult with another trainer? Someone that has expertise in aggression?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Call your trainer and get an appointment set. This is not behavior that people on a posting board can address. You need a hands on evaluation and plan to work with him. Ask your vet if there is a certified animal behavior consultant, or better yet certified animal behavior veterinarian they can refer you to for a full medical as well as behavioral evaluation.


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Jennifer. 

I agree which is why I want to stay away from the car from now on. To be fair this was bit the advice of the trainer. The trainer said that we need to practise a lot and get him to see the car as a safe place but everytime it didn't go well with the picking up I tried again thinking I need to have a success story to make me feel better but instead at that point I should have consulted the trainer or started conditioning on being picked up rather than focusing on the car. Ironically I started classes again (without him having to be left in car) which I will have to cancel as I can't get him there. 

I am so scared that today may have triggered more behavior like this and I hate to think that I have an aggressive dog. It's so hard! I hate to think that I have somehow caused this or that I am making it worse. We have always followed a positive reinforcement approach and I don't agree on meeting aggression with aggression.

Here is the little monster


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Forgive me if someone has asked these questions before. First to me it sounds like a fear reaction. Has he been thoroughly checked by a vet...he is young but if he were mine a full thyroid panel would be run. For the behaviors...I am not a behaviorist and I see you have consulted someone...I would suggest you get more help in that area...but thought I would offer what worked for me a few times.... I had a dog years ago that hated car rides and my Sage now had issues for a while. What I did was get in the back seat with treats and have her jump in...if she wouldnt jump in I started by treating her near the car then treats on the seat where she could get them and progressed into the car. We didnt go anywhere just sat eating treats in the car with the door open...when that was ok we progressed to clossing the door...then to starting the car....then to pulling out and in the driveway and so on. Sage had car sickness too...she was never aggressive but I wanted to desensitize her to the car before it got to where she was to afraid....it also worked with Bear years ago.
I should add it was baby steps with Bear and took a long time. It took her a week before she would take treats off the seat while outside the car and at least that long if not longer before she would get in the car.....
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this, especially by yourself with your husband away. 

I'm new to the forum so I don't know your history with your dog. Is it possible he has some kind of hip/back/leg pain problem that causes him to react this way when you pick him up?

I second the idea that he needs a full medical workup and then a trainer than specializes in aggression and one you can work with from home. He's still a young dog and you may have a chance to turn this around now...it may not be so easy later when he's fully mature.

My sympathies...I know what it's like to have a project dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Agree*

I agree with Mayve that you should take him to the vet for a complete checkup and also a thyroid panel.

In addition, I would have a behaviorist and trainer evaluate him. I'm sure his being ATTACKED by another dog, has a lot to do with this.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

My Kobey is very similar. He is now 2 years and 3 months old.

Resource guarding food: since 11 weeks old. We worked with hand feeding, progressing to walking by his bowl while eating and putting in tasty treats, to asking him to sit while in there is still kibble in his dish. We always work impulse control by making him wait for food, making eye contact, then allowing him to have it. We never feed him all of his food at once, but in portions.

Resource guarding the bed/couch: We never allowed him up on either, but he jumped up on his own, or we would find him there. He obviously likes it there! We don’t pull him off, but ask him to come off, with a tasty treat as a reward. We have used a clicker as well with this. He will growl if we try to get him off, so we don’t do that.

Resource guarding antlers/toys: Sometimes, but not often. We don’t touch him or try to take it away from him. Will use similar strategy as above.

We have worked with recall and making sure that when he is called, it is a good thing with a great reward, and this would get him away from most things. We read "Mine" by Jean Donaldson

Car: Doesn’t like it. Won’t get in on his own, although he can jump that high. Must cradle and lift from back end. Looks like he is scared in the car, although doesn’t throw up. He was fine as a younger pup. I’m thinking of trying rescue remedy.

He is a work in progress. He is extremely smart and extremely impulsive. He has improved greatly since he was neutered. On top of it all, he also has hip dysplasia. And he comes from a great breeder (with all clearances).


I have taken him to a lot of classes. I am hoping he earns his CD and RN later this year. He can be a real sweetheart and is quite bonded to all of us, especially me.


I am not offering any advice, only outlining what we tried in similar situations.

Hope this helps

PS thyroid testing was normal done by Dr. Dodds lab


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

Definitely have a trainer or draw up a plan for you. Management of your day to day, and then training to address the issues. 

To me, it sounds like confidence/fear troubles. I'm not an expert and I'm sure others can offer more sound advice.

We are working through a behavioural issues, too. Feel free to message me if you want to vent


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I would not force him into the car. I would quit that for awhile. My dog loves the car but we have always associated it with something good. He knows that we goto the park to play or goto my parents to run in the field. Maybe give him a break and then start out small like just getting in the car and give treats then when he does that, start closing the door and then keep progressing.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How does he react when you hug him? Have you always picked him up just to take him to the car? I would personally give up on the car and just get him used to being hugged and carried to a place/trat/bowl of food he likes. It seems like he has already associated YOU picking him up with a scary place THE CAR. 
Rose was introduced to hugs, being carried, eye contact and kisses since she was little. Darcy whom we adopted at 4 and she is almost 5 now was not. I try not to push it too far with her. I take seconds to minutes as much as she is comfortable to give me. I hug her after we play, I hug her before we go to bed and I kiss her nose every opportunity I get. I only make eye contact with food. She still fidgets if I make eye contact after a retrieve. 
I know it is hard but you have to bring yourself to happiness and confidence every time you are around him. The more you pay attention to his fears and react to them the more you enhance them. Get him to play, slowly in the play outside go slowly towards the car. He feels your hesitance and fear, even with your father in law there he can feel the tension and anxiety. Baby steps, short small games and play times.


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the responses. 

I don't think it's a health issue as he used to be ok with being picked up until he started associating it with the car. 

Claudia, hugs are ok but I wouldn't want to push it. There have been a couple of occasions where he was just lying on his bed and I petted him abs he growled. He has always been good at telling us what he doesn't like.

I do believe that he is frightened and we pushed him too far so I will back off for now, it's just horrible that I feel non stop anxious about it all and I have to deal with it alone. I'm so worried that I am actually making the situation worse. I will email the trainer (it's a public holiday here today) and try to get an appt ASAP 

In the meantime I will try to keep it light and fun 

Thanks again for the advice and morale support


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

I think taking a night to yourself to recharge will really help. It sounds like you're exhausted, too. 

Take a night, compose your thoughts and make a plan and start fresh with a blank slate. 

You can do this!


----------



## Penster (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Here is a small update on the situation.

Since my original post I have not had any further incidents of aggression however I am very aware that he has this in him and I am making sure I do not put us in situations where he may become aggressive. For example I don't pick him up. 

I have been keeping the training light and fun and just trying to enjoy him. He seems to be turning into an adolescent as he doesn't seem to want to listen and humps his bed a lot but this is "normal" puppy behaviour which I expect so I am not too phased by it.

The trainer/behaviourist came over on Monday and was great. She was very sympathetic and reassured me that he doesn't have sudden rage (genetic disorder common among GR's in The Netherlands due to over/incorrect breeding) because his aggression is not random, it is specific and is when he is frightened. I asked if it's just because we are wanting him to do something he doesn't want to and she asked if he is also like it when we correct him when he is naughty and he isn't which did put my mind at rest. She also doesn't think this is dominance as he listens well (contrary to what I just wrote about the teenage bratty behaviour). She did say though that this is not typical golden retriever temperament and he is also a little small for a 6 month old GR so she is not convinced that there is not something that is genetically not quite right but she said he is not a dangerous dog and that this is something we can train. She did say that I need to be wary of it and learn to read my dog and if he looks uncomfortable in a situation I need to remove him from it. I may never see the aggression again, my guess is that I will but hopefully I will know how to handle it.

Instead of fixing his aggression which I'm not sure we can really we are working on fixing the situations that make him aggressive - the car. The bottom line is he is car sick and therefore associates the car with negative things. He now associates me picking him up with the car so we need to fix the car issue before I can pick him up. We are now working on getting him on the back seat rather than the boot and getting him to want to go in on his own. I practise with him 2 times a day and each time I get him in and out about 6 times. It is early days and it will be a long time before I can close the door and then even longer before I can drive with him. I also have some homoeopathy medication for his car sickness which the trainer said should fix the issue after about 6 weeks of taking it so I will not attempt to drive with him for another 6 weeks. I don't want to undo my training with him by rushing him along and making him sick. I'm fairly sure if I drove with him now then I wouldn't be able to get him in using the method i am using any more.

Obviously the genetic comment is still very much in my head, we didn't get him from a breeder, just someone who's own dog had a litter and had put the puppies in the paper. My parents had got a dog this way before and it was fine and as it wasn't a puppy farm or anything like that I thought maybe it would be ok. Obviously if I ever get a dog again I would make sure i went to a breeder and had good contact with all their dogs before buying however I am certainly not giving up on Boo and I am confident that with enough persistence and careful management we will have many many happy years together.

On another positive note, I haven't seen guarding for a while, I think 6 weeks at least.

Thanks again for the advice, I'm curious to see if anyone has had a similar experience.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the update, it sounds like you are making progress.
As far as similar experience, I fostered then adopted a Daschund years ago that just couldn't be touched at all at first among many other problems. Time and patience and as you mentioned, knowing what triggers to avoid so it doesn't become habitual. I think you are on the right track.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you considered doing a DNA test to maybe find out if there are any other mixed breeds? Only asking since I am understanding that this was not a planned breeding. 
I admire your love for him and dedication! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I really admire you for tackling this problem head on and I'm so glad you found a good trainer to help you. It's so much easier to address a problem when they're this young and not years later when the behavior is entrenched.

So huge applause for you--keep us posted?


----------

